# [Video] Cubing Weekly Video tutorial thread



## Edward (Nov 30, 2009)

I will be updating this every time Cubing-Weekly posts a video tutorial.
CubingWeekly.com
CubingWeekly online shop
CubingWeekly's Youtube channel
CubingWeekly's email 
T-shirts
Itunes link

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Video one: Recognizing the G and R perms* By Jesse
Direct Link




*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Video two: Ranzha V.E's MOSIE method tutorial * By Ranzha V. Emodrach
Direct Link




*MOSIE tutorial part two*
*MOSIE tutorial part three*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Video three: Edward's cube maintenance tutorial *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgKSq4wd64s




*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Video four: 4chan's Pyraminx tutorial*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQ5mAb2-l-4




*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Video five: Ispinz's advanced magic tutorial*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YX9ntmyTiZ0




*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Upcoming videos:

Alternative/Obscure Methods - Caedus


----------



## Caedus (Nov 30, 2009)

That's fine, I don't mind. It's a good idea to have these all compiled into one thread. I will also be sorting the videos on CW's youtube channel into playlists. One each for solves, vlogs, tutorials, etc.


----------



## Edward (Nov 30, 2009)

Caedus said:


> That's fine, I don't mind. It's a good idea to have these all compiled into one thread. I will also be sorting the videos on CW's youtube channel into playlists. One each for solves, vlogs, tutorials, etc.



I had a feeling you would approve .


----------



## Parity (Nov 30, 2009)

I go to the site and click a episode "the last one" and then what nothing happens no downloading pop up comes up.Nothing happens.


----------



## Edward (Nov 30, 2009)

Parity said:


> I go to the site and click a episode "the last one" and then what nothing happens no downloading pop up comes up.Nothing happens.



Could you give a link to what you are referring to?


----------



## Parity (Nov 30, 2009)

http://cubingweekly.com/cubingweekly.xml

this page.

I wanna listen to them but IDK how to..


----------



## Caedus (Nov 30, 2009)

Also, this is somewhat a long-term idea, but I will be doing a video on many different more obscure 3x3 methods, such as Ortega, Fort, Triangular Francisco, Belt, etc.
I may even do small tutorials on several of those methods if people are interested.

@Parity The files in the feed are just M4A audio files, you should be able to stream them just by clicking on the file name.


----------



## Edward (Nov 30, 2009)

Parity said:


> http://cubingweekly.com/cubingweekly.xml
> 
> this page.



Seems to be working fine for me. Maybe try right clicking and pressing save as?


----------



## Caedus (Nov 30, 2009)

Also, Edward, would you mind adding a list of upcoming videos?
Here are the upcoming ones so far:
Cube maintenance video - Edward
MOSIE Tutorial - Ranzha
Pyraminx - Cubes=Life
Alternative/Obscure Methods - Caedus


----------



## Edward (Nov 30, 2009)

Okay....

Done.


----------



## Parity (Nov 30, 2009)

I get this when the new tab finishes loading.After I click the file.


----------



## Edward (Nov 30, 2009)

Its for Itunes only. That could be the problem.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah, it may be the format. I've been meaning to convert them to mp3, but I haven't yet.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 30, 2009)

lol iTunes. Yes, mp3 would be a very good idea if you want more people to listen.


----------



## Edward (Dec 14, 2009)

Added: Ranzha's MOSIE method tutorial.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 14, 2009)

Can anyone post a video?


----------



## Edward (Jan 4, 2010)

Thread updated.

Sorry I've been a bit inactive in CW lately. I've been a little short on time.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 4, 2010)

Yay.


----------

